# UE is refusing fisherman



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Underwater Expeditions is refusing to allow me on their boat because I became dehydrated on an earlier trip. The statement on the phone was "my medicial condition and age."
My doctor has no problem with me going other that to wrn me to drink more.
I am asking UE to publicly state why they don't want senior citizens on their boat.


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll fish with you buddy. You got the raw end of the deal. Them folks are wrong. I will not be using their services.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I can see both sides of that coin. How about asking if providing a Dr's statement would make them feel more comfortable? I know that may be a pain but as I said I can see both sides. Good luck....hope you get on the trip you want and have good success.

Brice


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

aw, c'mon.......... this can't be the first time you been black-balled, is it?!!

but i'm with tpope!............ no UE for me E either!

(i figger they owe you for all that free publicity as-it-t'wer)


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

So what happened to you that they felt they needed to blackball you ? Not defending them but lets get both sides of the story Dehydration, seems like you are leaving a long story out.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Dont sweat it Jerry. I say the hell with them. You have done a lot of good for many folks. I am sure you can catch a ride with someone if you want to. Heck, if i could ever make a decision on my new boat, you are more than welcome to come along.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe just sign a waiver about your health?
Maybe they are thinking that if something happens to you again, other fishermen would be disapointed fishing time wise. (I wouldnt) 
I bet if they take a vote of the people signed up and going, most if not all would want you to go...

Good luck,, hope you go...


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Risk*

Unfortunately, every company has to mitigate its risks. Because you had an earlier episode while on their boat, they believe you are too high of a risk in the event you have another situation that requires medical attention. I am not saying they are right but I understand why they are taking their position.

It is no different than a person who has a heart attack. Insurance companies believe these people are a greater risk than those people who have never had a heart attack.

Fortunately, you have many other options, including the ability to go out on other offshore boats and head boats.

You would be welcome on my boat.

Mike


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Jeepmanmike said:


> So what happened to you that they felt they needed to blackball you ? Not defending them but lets get both sides of the story Dehydration, seems like you are leaving a long story out.


Yes, I caught two (2) amberjack back to back that weighed 101 and 91 pounds in 100 degree temps.
I simpily did not get enough to drink on that trip and went down for a short time.
Their stated reason was medicial concerns and age. If they do me they will have to eliminate every person with heart, blood pressure or other medicial problems from their boats.


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Snagged said:


> Yes, I caught two (2) amberjack back to back that weighed 101 and 91 pounds in 100 degree temps.
> I simpily did not get enough to drink on that trip and went down for a short time.
> Their stated reason was medicial concerns and age. If they do me they will have to eliminate every person with heart, blood pressure or other medicial problems from their boats.


 I would of probably when down after that too. Sorry for your loss. I am sure I would be upset too if I was unable to go fishing in the way I am accustom too. 
You probably scared the @#$% out of someone onboard.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Jeepmanmike said:


> I would of probably when down after that too. Sorry for your loss. I am sure I would be upset too if I was unable to go fishing in the way I am accustom too.
> You probably scared the @#$% out of someone onboard.


 I spent most of the evening with them waiting to collect our first place trophies when the boat came back. The BigE had five (5) first place's and one second place in the Freeport Fiesta.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have always provided plenty of free advertising for the Big E including for the current owners. For them to do this is wrong. You are being taken off a private charter and they shouldn't be able to do that. The money for TBB has always been raised privately, and it should be up to those on the trip to make decisions about who goes and who doesn't. TOO, I know it's not your decision bud, but this doesn't look good for you either. Jerry spent a great deal of time and effort on TBB'06 teaching me the ropes of jigging for tuna. I haven't forgotten that and won't forget UE blackballing him either. Jerry, I don't have a 150 foot boat, but you are welcome on mine anytime.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mont


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i guarantee you I woulda went down too.. either puking or passing out in 100 degree heat after battling two BOHEMOTH AJ's... I am pretty fit, but being able to fight through BOTH of those should be a testament to Jerry's health.... a simple case of heat exhaustion and dehydration.... Jerry knows to hydrate better now.. I think its chickenpoop of UE to do this to him!!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Jerry, What they are trying to do to you is just plain old wrong but then again you already know that. I would be interested to see if all future customers will need to provide these knuckleheads with "personal" medical records before boarding. Of course they wont which would leave a reasonable and prudent person to see beyond the shadow of a doubt that you ARE being singled out. You're being unfairly and in my humble opinion "unlawfully" discriminated against. Last time I checked, this kind of discrimination can lead to significant financial losses on the part of the offender. Get a "good" lawyer and maybe you will end up being the new owner of that company! I'd sure like to hear their justification for such a ludicrous decision. Thanks for informing us about this. Rest assured that I will be spending a lot of time and effort making sure that as many people as possible find out about this. The internet is a powerful tool nowadays! Ya think they're just embarrassed that a Corpus Christi boy came up here and spanked all their local "heros" in that tournament? Lemme know how I can help and I'll be there. Tight lines Brother, Guy


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I have always provided plenty of free advertising for the Big E including for the current owners. For them to do this is wrong. You are being taken off a private charter and they shouldn't be able to do that. The money for TBB has always been raised privately, and it should be up to those on the trip to make decisions about who goes and who doesn't. TOO, I know it's not your decision bud, but this doesn't look good for you either. Jerry spent a great deal of time and effort on TBB'06 teaching me the ropes of jigging for tuna. I haven't forgotten that and won't forget UE blackballing him either. Jerry, I don't have a 150 foot boat, but you are welcome on mine anytime.


I agree with you 111%! Jerry has spent a lot of time with newbies to on EVERY trip and I believe he has a GREAT feeling of satisfaction when they succeed and land their first of anything.

Willie, I hope you can persuade UA to let Jerry come on board.

www.GrandadsFishingTackle.com


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Shoot man, I'd love it if Jerry would teach me some pointers on how to jig fer tuna, sounds like a blast. 

Oh well, try complaining to the main man at the charter company on the phone, maybe they'll lighten up.

Next time take ten and pour water down the back of yer neck, after catching a brute like that! -sammie


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

In my opinion, dehydration is a mistake many people make and not a medical condition. Anybody, including well trained athletes have gone down for dehydration. I am sure Jerry was pumped up while he was fighting the fish and stopping to take a drink while fighting those AJ's was not a priority, apparently should have been, but the adrenaline was flowing heavy. If there is no true medical condition involved, this was a mistake and that is all it was, one I am sure Jerry will not repeat. I am sure alot of people will learn from that also. If age is the concern, nobody older than Jerry should be allowed on the boat, then again, they should have a defined cutoff age. With the way the economy is, spending this kind of money to go fishing means digging very deep for most of us and we can all choose to spend it where we please. I am guessing about now they are realizing that this may not have been the most well thought out decision. Just my .02 , This will get resolved one way or the other. My motto has always been, "Don't start none and there won't be None"


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

A litigious society promotes protective barriers but this issue doesn't sound like a pre-existing health issue since all young and not so young persons can experience dehydration after vigorous exercise (I couldn't have brought up 2 AJs like those and I am a young 40 something). Now if you have a pre-existing medical condition that is known then consult a barrister about options but "old age" or being a mature adult is not a medical condition and should not be the basis of discrimination. F them if that is the case!

You are welcome on my boat anytime,

AGF


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

That is really a bum deal! I think we should all get on the phone and leave a CIVILIZED message to Underwater Adventures that lets them know that we would appreciate it if they would reconsider thier decision and allow Jerry to come. Also let them know how much money you have spent with them and what you plan to spend depending on thier decision. 

Ultimately the decision is up to them.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

After two AJ"s like that who would not get dehydrated! Jerry, u are welcome on my boat anytime! And I don"t think there will be as many line tangles! LOL


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

That is just wrong, don't go down without a fight. Is there such a thing as an on-line petition?


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

what's your medical condition, and how old are you?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

The condition was dehydration, 62.
The cause was two of these.


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

dehydration doesn't seem like a 'condition'....more like a temporary deal that could happen to anybody...and gosh, at 62 you're just a sprout, man! Was there some sort of big freak out or something when it happened that might make UE not welcome you back?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I spent an evening with the captian and crew and have no idea why this is happening.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well kiss my bass, That is just plain stupid of them.
Maybe ya need to tell them that you will bring your own 320qt chest with ice so ya don't start stinking if sumpin should happen.

Shame on them..............


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Are them combat cammy colored Crocs, sir? Hmmm, just mebbe ... LOL!

I ain't no doctor but what happened maybe was you lost about a pint or two of water, which thickens the blood, Then, just like the feesh, you're spending lotsa ATP to charge your muscles, resulting in waste such as ammonia and lactic acid - the stuff that makes your muscles "feel the burn." In addition, sweating causes you to loose salt, so now you have an electrolyte imbalance.

So you literally have to thin out your blood by drinking water and letting the intestines slowly absorb it. OK, the worst thing you can do it to drink ice cold water. That can cause anyone to go into shock or have a serious attack. That's what they train the soldiers for going to Iraq and Afghanistan. 

Dehydration is related to two other possible killers - heat stroke (or heat exhaustion) and sun stroke. All three ARE medical conditions when they happen but they could happen to anyone at any age and in any physical condition. Even the toughest Marines get it! -sammie


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Inexcussable!!!!! of them. Lets find another boat!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Are them combat cammy colored Crocs, sir? Hmmm, just mebbe ... LOL!
> 
> . Even the toughest Marines get it! -sammie


 Yes, they are. 
Yep, and we did it in Nam also.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Mont said:


> TOO, I know it's not your decision bud, but this doesn't look good for you either.


 Mr. Weeks, this is something we were not expecting to hear about, and yes, it could effect us. We will not comment publicly, other than we are working to get things resolved.

Willie
Texas Outdoor Organizers


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Redstalker said:


> Inexcussable!!!!! of them. Lets find another boat!!


With only 35 1/2 hours to departure...not going to happen. They have our money and hold the cards but IF we unite and everyone calls _(whether you are on the trip or not)_ and asks them to reconsider I think we stand a much better chance than if we just type on the kepboards about the complete injustice to Jerry. Use the free link at the top of the page (that may not be there much longer unless UA changes their mind) and CALL!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

im sure garret would love to have you on the buccaneer fer a trip!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

TOO said:


> Mr. Weeks, this is something we were not expecting to hear about, and yes, it could effect us. We will not comment publicly, other than we are working to get things resolved.
> 
> Willie
> Texas Outdoor Organizers


I expected nothing less.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Unacceptable. They should allow you to sign a waiver, removing any and all responsibility from the company.


what BS.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I am very disappointed in this action by UE. I think everyone on the TBB has no problem with Jerry going and we are the ones paying for this trip. I might possibly understand on an open charter, just barely. A private charter is what it is and we should be able to have some say in this matter. I totally believe that TOO is and has done everything possible. TOO is topnotch and this should not reflect on Willie, in the least.

I have probably paid for 20 spots on the big E in the past three or four years and this may be the reason for me just to fish on friends boats. DD ain't the big E, but Jerry was on that trip! 

Perhaps there are certain legal issues i am too dumb to know, but i bet those can go both ways.

Jerry I was looking forward to your meeting my Dad on this trip.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Jerry,

Maybe you could write your own wavier of health explaining that UE is not responsable for any conditions of your health while on there boat. Also a quick letter from your doctor stating you are in good enough health to go on a offshore trip. Other than that I think that is the only thing you could try. I think they are trying to prorect YOU and THEM SELFS from any future events. After all saftey is the number one thing on any boat. I am not going to say I agree or disagree but it is a business and they have the right to refuse service to anyone at anytime. Good luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

They really need to reconsider. I am amazed you were able to pull up 2 AJs of that size and even remain standing. I have not had the oppertunity but I bet I would be doing good just to stand up after that. Sounds like you have given far more than you have received from what I read here. Sorry to hear about your situation.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Guys
TOO (Willie) was blind sided as was I. I am willing to sign a waiver, but UE doesn't want to change it's mind. I guess they don'tcare about Texas customers.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

As mentioned earlier this may be illegal. It could likely turned into a discrmination lawsuit based on age. UE would have been much wiser to say something like "it is in the best interest of all involved for you to not go." Geesh dont these people have lawyers to tell them this stuff? Save your money and go on a boat out of San Diego if the worst happens on those boats they basically pass you off somewhere else and keep fishing. In the old days they would put people in the freezer with the fish! Really stinks, now I am glad I can only afford Dolphin Dock. I think they would carry you on board between two deckhands to get your business.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Maybe you could write your own wavier of health explaining that UE is not responsable for any conditions of your health while on there boat.


I'd avoid that. You do medical waivers for kids, like going to camp or something, maybe certain kinds of adults or the elderly if they have a court order. Jerry's fine and don't need no "doctor's note."


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My 62 yr old Dad fishes with me all the time. All day long in the heat. He has battled small Aj's and Snapper and he like myself gets tired. You my friend to battle 2 monsters like that, you are a machine! 62 ain't nothing, like my Dad I'm sure you can hang with the best of em. Good luck Jerry.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a bunch of BS. Jerry taught me how to Jig on my boat. 

You are always welcome on Ours. We did not go out much this year due to the weather and our availability but we will change that soon.

Joe


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snagged said:


> I guess they don'tcare about Texas customers.


Then Texas customers need to unite. Let's see how they do without the support of 100s of 2Coolers.

Brandon


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I am united!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Yes, they are.
> Yep, and we did it in Nam also.


You made it through Nam and they won't let you on the Big E? That sux!


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The Dude minds.... This will not stand..... This aggression will not stand..... man!*


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Snagged said:


> Underwater Expeditions is refusing to allow me on their boat because I became dehydrated on an earlier trip. The statement on the phone was "my medicial condition and age."
> My doctor has no problem with me going other that to wrn me to drink more.
> I am asking UE to publicly state why they don't want senior citizens on their boat.


They don't want you on the boat cause old pharts like you belong in rocking chairs, sitting in the shade and drinking iced tea. Learn your place. Sixty-two is way to old to be going off-shore. Beside, you catch too many big fish. Pass those skills off to the younsters, like myself, and go take it easy somewhere. Seems like all you want to do is fish. Give it a break.

Their attitude seems to need a little adjusting. Maybe the ACLU needs to snatch a knot in their butts. I am sure the feds would love to get behind you too.


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Swells is absolutely right. A medical waiver is not only unnecessary but also inappropriate. It is used when you have an ongoing or preexisting medical condition that puts you at risk when you are engaged in certain activities. 

Jerry's dehydration was no longer present after his treatment. This episode of dehydration is neither ongoing nor preexisting. 

Although having a history of a heat illness does put one at a higher risk of a recurrence, the risk is actually related to predisposing conditions, not exposure (the two large AJs) in itself. So, if Jerry's age is the predisposing condition, UE should clarify what age is high risk for them since age is not a medical condition or illness.

A legal opinion, not sound medical science or logic, must have been at work. 

This situation has really made me think long and hard about making another trip with or recommend the Big E.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

pay all their expense for the incident and they will have you again. if somebody gets sick and they have to turn around and have to issue refunds and penalty it can be expensive to them . I hade a guy broke his rib and no one paid me for bait and gas , they all went home and I went to hospital with him for next 12hrs.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jerry, promise them, pinky swear you will only catch 1, one hundred pound AJ this time.
If the boat leaves without you I will refer everyone to Capt. John's!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Jerry RFA Texas Thanks you for your contributions to the sport*

Jerry,

I will not fish with them if they ban you from the boat. You have taught more people the fine art of tuna fishing than any man walking. You are "Mr. Tuna"
to thousands of Texans. Not to mention "Mr. Amberjack" and "Mr. Grouper".

Jerry I am very sad to hear a war horse like your self could be banned from a boat. Grocho Marks was right when he said, "I would not want to be a member of a club that would have me" but you sir have paid your dues in so many ways
not to mention your Military Service.

I will have a solution near home that will make you smile soon. You can rest assured you will have celebrity status with us you deserve. We will drag Texas down to Port Aransas to fish with you.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

boashna said:


> pay all their expense for the incident and they will have you again. if somebody gets sick and they have to turn around and have to issue refunds and penalty it can be expensive to them . I hade a guy broke his rib and no one paid me for bait and gas , they all went home and I went to hospital with him for next 12hrs.


Hey I'm not going to get into it but have you ever heard of 'Safety of Life at Sea'? That means that you take care of everyone no matter if one crew person gets sick or hurt. It's an international standard since 1974, and has been on the English and American books for well over a century. You can get in big trouble for not "rendering aid" and maritime law is very strong about this. It sucks sometimes but that is the deal. Enuff said.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i think most of are in line with the above poster


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

Wasn't there also a helicopter ride associated with the above incident, probably scared the **** out of them. They don't know how it comes out once you leave the boat,sure they were glad when they got in and all was good.You will not change some peoples minds once they think you are a liability.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Willie, since when am I "Mr. Weeks?". That's my Dad. What's next, fat guys can't fish their boat either? I personally picked Jerry up in Galveston after this particular event and he simply got too hot. I have been a strong supporter of the Big E and your firm, but wrong is wrong. This is a private charter. If there's a list of blackballed names, you can add mine to it. UE has come here many times trying to fill their boat and I haven't ever said one word except something to the extent of "this should be a good trip". This weekend it's supposed to be nearly flat and the humidity is way down this morning. Those conditions are supposed to hold through the duration of the trip. It's not like they are going in ten foot seas in July heat. If they don't want or need the 30 grand from this trip, then they should just say that and not hide behind their keyboards. It's not right and we both know it.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I've never fished on the Big E, I'm sorta allergic to crowds but this story is amazing. Sounds like some type of Liberal plot to protect Jerry from himself. When Jerry goes fishing with me, I just carry an extra 162 qt ice chest to ice him down if keels over and craps out. I'm sure he would rather I keep fishing.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*That would have got me too!*

That would make anybody go down!


Snagged said:


> Yes, I caught two (2) amberjack back to back that weighed 101 and 91 pounds in 100 degree temps.
> I simpily did not get enough to drink on that trip and went down for a short time.
> Their stated reason was medicial concerns and age. If they do me they will have to eliminate every person with heart, blood pressure or other medicial problems from their boats.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

"Their stated reason was medicial concerns and age. If they do me they will have to eliminate every person with heart, blood pressure or other medicial problems from their boats."

I totally agree Jerry!

There stated reason is BS. What's next, medical screenings and evaluations for everyone before boarding?





Our corporate offshore trips will be using another charter service in the future.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Unbelievable!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=178293

Lot's of luck getting that spot filled....


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Just left a msg on UE's machine because their office doesn't open til 9:00am. I will call back then.

www.GrandadsFishingTackle.com


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Snagged,

I have an idea-why dont you and the owner/operators and deck hands as well have an "angler off" meaning this: All of you go offshore on a trip, all of you fishing etc then take your blood pressure etc when you get back. if their blood pressure and vitals are higher than yours, I guess they're just as liable to cause concern for the health and humanity of themselves and the boats capt and crew thus making them ineligeable to fish any more. that sounds fair right? hell we'll even throw in a breathing treatment to the first guy that passes out-more specifically you bc we all know AJs are ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO PASS OUT AFTER FIGHTING, ESPECIALLY TWO AT 100LBS EACH! gosh, Snagged, you must be in terrible shape to have fallen out after battling those torpedoes.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Jerry, sorry to hear this, it is just wrong!!

If it wern't for you I probably would have never experienced these kind of trips, you have helped many and I always try to book trips that you are on. I was on this trip but had to pull out because my wife is sick, I am glad now that I am not on TBB 08. I would not feel right about going now and it wouldn't do any good to pull out when they already had my money.

If this decision stands I will Never go on this boat again, I would rather go to California and give them my money.

Bill


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

That friggen blows. Yesterday I did a quick trip out and just about broke my hand, it was my fault(got the fish though). Your prob is no different pulling in 2 big AJs is an awesome feet and I think id pass out too. Ive never been on the big E but my brother and I were planning on doing a trip in the fall. Screw that, they are blackballin you because of heat. 

So stupid. you are very respected, you have years of experience over many on this board. Ive gotten dehydrated out there and passed out, it just happens. 

Best of luck, even if they renig and let you on I think id give them the finger and wave.Many of us would have no problem takin ya on our boats. Later buddy!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Jerry I told you to take that Obama sign of you lawn:rotfl:


PM me if ya need a ride and I will make some calls. It's better to be part of a Crew than a Passenger anyway.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

somebody at UE shiet in thier mess kit... do they not understand the closeknit group of anglers stick together??? We are like brothers in arms... You axe Jerry- then go ahead and put my name on the list "Ronnie Manning, Dallas TX"... you wont ever see a freakin PENNY from me again...


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Man this is the biggest bunch of **** I have ever heard. Jerry I hope this all works out.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

That is cr*p I am 44 and in pretty decent shape, I don;t think I could have handled both of those aj's in 100 degree heat. I guess I am not a candidate to fish on the Big E anymore as well.....oh well, I hope they lose a lot of business due to this ridiculous decision. Thanks for your service to our country Jerry!!!!


Tom


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

i am hoping they just pulled a bonehead play like when they wanted all the money 6 months in advance when UE took over operations. I have fished with you couple times Jerry and enjoyed your company, hopefully they will change their minds and get you on this trip. as all my long distance trips are booked with TOO I will be going where you guys want to go and I am willing to take the slower boat ride out to make our point...


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

They will never see any of my money.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad you are alright !--and DANG what a fish!!

I have had workers go down in the heat--scarry stuff--ran the hose over them and always tell everyone to drink water-water -water all day long in the heat--take a break and don't get the chills no matter what!

Guess I won't be going on that crew boat either..........................................!


----------



## browndog (Jun 5, 2008)

I was on the 4th trip & would like to pass on some observation.

The C.G was called because the doctor onboard viewed Jerry's condition so severe that he was in danger of passing on.
The episode occurred 9 + hours after the fish were caught 
The episode lasted over 6 hours From midnight to 6:00 
From 4-6 am his pulse was so weak that it could not be taken
He had to be carried from the bunk room on the mattress & was un-responsive/ unconscious for two + hours
The doctor stated to the C. G. that he had past medical history ( I believe high blood pressure past heart attacks & was on several medications)
The whole ship & crew was worried for his safety for many hours
It would present a very tenuous situation if the C.G were to be called a second time for the same person
There is no doubt Jerry is the nicest human to ever walk the earth but this created a situtation that I am sure U.E would do anything in thier power to avoid again


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I just called UE to voice my displeasure about this matter. We are all going to get old sometime and face different medical conditions. The 4th trip was an open charter, this is a private one. I am only one individual and I am sure the big E will survive without my small amount of business in the future.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, I just bought Jerry's spot so there is no longer an opening, no longer a need for this discussion.
JK,LOL, private charter I think they should let him go, but understand their concerns. Browndogs post above sounds a little more ominous than "just dehydrated", I am sure they were scared sheetless. Maybe a waiver of liability from Jerry, not necessarily a doctor, saying "if I die you are not responsible" would make them feel better. then everyone could sign such a waiver and would be no big deal, no "discrimination" (not sure it is discriminating, may just be (very unpopular) common sense. will it happen again-who knows, can it happen again-sure. I took my grandpa out on DD when he was in his late 80's, to mexico fishing a panga in early 90's, and AK in his early 90's on an island for a day or 2 at a time with no one checking on us. any of those could have been his "last" trip. what better way to go---fish on.


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I was on the same trip that Browndog mentioned. I am in agreement with him. I saw the same thing. This was the second trip Jerry passed out on, from what Jerry told me. I think it is inconsiderate to fellow fishermen to take such a trip and pass out every time and screw up their trip. Looks like Jerry has better fishing trips comming from the preceeding posts.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

browndog said:


> I was on the 4th trip & would like to pass on some observation.
> 
> The C.G was called because the doctor onboard viewed Jerry's condition so severe that he was in danger of passing on.
> The episode occurred 9 + hours after the fish were caught
> ...


 Not correct.
It occued on the third drop that day.
Yes, I did pass out and my blood pressure was low. That is common with dehydration.
I suggest browndog get his facts straight.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

alw said:


> I was on the same trip that Browndog mentioned. I am in agreement with him. I saw the same thing. *This was the second trip Jerry passed out on, from what Jerry told me.* I think it is inconsiderate to fellow fishermen to take such a trip and pass out every time and screw up their trip. Looks like Jerry has better fishing trips comming from the preceeding posts.


 Since when?


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

Browndog, I knew there was more to this story than what had been posted earlier. That is the same thing I was told by the captain after they returned. There are two sides to every story.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to chime in on this.

As one of the physicians on this board there are some things that need to be spelled out.

1. Dehydration happens to everyone who does not drink enough fluids. I wasn't on the aformentioned trip but from what I understand, the second amberjack caused a little fatigue (just a little) and coupled with dehydration caused Jerry to pass out. Dehydration is not a chronic condition, it's acute and changes by the hour.

2. If the description of his condition has been accurate, I agreed with the CG being called to get him out. You don't want to screw around with this sort of thing.

3. UE is shooting themselves in the foot with this one and it appears to be an actionable position for Jerry as there is nothing written down that says he shouldn't be allowed. I defer to the DAs on the board that know more about this than me.

4. In regards to his health, I will sign off that he won't get dehydrated again out there if he drinks at least a pint of water or gatorade per hour until he pees clear. Then you just have to drink to maintain the clarity.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You know what? Each and everyone of us are going to die somehow, someway. We face dangers in our lives every day and just the simple fact of driving down the road puts us in harms way and only inches/feet from death every time. Whether or not Jerry has a medical condition he (like the rest of us) is going to die someday...why not go out fishing? What liability would UE face if one of us were to die while onboard? Yes, there would be the possibility of a lawsuit but that possibility exist each and every day with every passenger onboard. If Jerry's doctor has cleared him for the trip and Jerry feels as though he is capable of making the trip I say... Let him go!

If all of us sit around in fear of lawsuits and litigation we would forever be paralizyed, possibilities and dangers of litigation are around every corner.

LET THE MAN FISH!


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

AMEN!! In the past 2 weeks I had a homeowner threaten to sue me over an a/c drain stopped up in a house he lived in for a year...he also never called to have a check up!! On top of that I got out of Seton Hospital last night after a not so fun rest.... and guess what, I am going fishing this weekend or somebody is going to die and it won't be me. Good news is my cholesterol has dropped 100 points.....mmmmmmm brisket!!!

Jerry, I may be sticking to the bay for a while but you are welcome in POC on my boat anytime compadre!



trodery said:


> You know what? Each and everyone of us are going to die somehow, someway. We face dangers in our lives every day and just the simple fact of driving down the road puts us in harms way and only inches/feet from death every time. Whether or not Jerry has a medical condition he (like the rest of us) is going to die someday...why not go out fishing? What liability would UE face if one of us were to die while onboard? Yes, there would be the possibility of a lawsuit but that possibility exist each and every day with every passenger onboard. If Jerry's doctor has cleared him for the trip and Jerry feels as though he is capable of making the trip I say... Let him go!
> 
> If all of us sit around in fear of lawsuits and litigation we would forever be paralizyed, possibilities and dangers of litigation are around every corner.
> 
> LET THE MAN FISH!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bottom line is that Jerry HAS been singled out. Y'all can rest assured that neither I, any of my family or ANYBODY I can pursuade not to board your "bote" will EVER pass out on you out there. Some of us have known Jerry for many many years. Do you really think your going to convince us that he is anything short of an honest, just and upright man? When a man's very first post on this board is used in an effort to discredit a Senior member here I have to cry foul! That ole dog just wont hunt. Discimination is quite simply discrimination no matter how you try to camoflague it. L8tr, H/U


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm curious who picks up the bill for the helicopter ride when something like this happens?


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Bluewater Dawg said:


> I'm curious who picks up the bill for the helicopter ride when something like this happens?


For that type of thing my understanding is that the CG doesn't bill for rescue. I know they don't generally bill you if your boat is sinking and you need a flight rescue.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Just taking a break from the food prep for the trip this weekend and wanted ya'll to know that I called U.A. at 9:00 this morning and had a conversation with the guy who answered and he told me it was the owner of the boat who made the decision not the capt or anyone else. I told him to call a couple of extra people to answer phones today as there were probably going to be a lot of phone calls and emails over this situation and it could potentially have a negative impact on their future business since they waited til 48 hours before the trip to make the decision. He said they just found out Jerry was going and I said they should have notified Jerry directly no more than 10 days after the boat returned from the 7/4 trip because they had probably made their minds up by then not 60 days after the incident.

This was a VERY calm and civilized conversation not confrontational or threatening in any way. It was more to make them aware that there were MANY people who were upset about this and it may be a busy day inside the office.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I sent them an email to let them know my thoughts, since I didn't get a reply I guess I'll pick up the phone 

[email protected]


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*same here*



trodery said:


> I sent them an email to let them know my thoughts, since I didn't get a reply I guess I'll pick up the phone
> 
> [email protected]


i guess i will do the same as they must be swapped with calls , i am on heart meds , but can hang tough on some long days , this is just plan old wrong what they are doing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

It just occured to me that I have not met the standards for riding their boat since I was 20. I overheated and passed out during a track workout.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a feeling that if everyone in this thread would call UE and tell them that they think it is ****, along with TOO threatening to cancel the charter + full refund & not book anymore trips, their stance would change.

I have already done as much as I can do w/o becoming a keyboard warrior, and I hope that Jerry gets to go wet some line


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bluewater Dawg said:


> I'm curious who picks up the bill for the helicopter ride when something like this happens?


must be something our taxes pay for


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Drinking on the boat and the night before never helps either, so I'm told


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

We are all a little upset about this situation, but calling the office and leaving messages is not going to help. No one at the office can reverse the decision because it was made by the owner of the boat and his legal representative. No one at the office can do anything, nor did they or the captain and crew have any knowledge or say so in the decision. This includes TOO also!
For those that are going on the trip, just keep in mind that you spent good money to go and should try to make the most of this trip. I'm sure Jerry would want the same. So the best thing you can do now is get out there and kick some fish ***** so that the crew will have to work extra hard. 
We all love Jerry, and we will miss his presence on the trip, but he has many other options for fishing besides the Big E.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Jerry, I think it sucks that they pulled this underhanded stunt. Dehydration could happen to the youngest deckhand as well as anybody else on board! If you had a true medical condition that would predispose you to sudden, life threatening occurrences, I would understand. 

This should come back to haunt them....as well as the TOO group if they fail to do what is right! They will not get anymore of my business in the future...I don't need to do any business with companies like that. I hope they reconsider their decision and do the honorable thing!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone that knows Jerry knows that drinking alcohol had nothing to do with this!



SHOALWATER TV said:


> Drinking on the boat and the night before never helps either, so I'm told


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Drinking on the boat and the night before never helps either, so I'm told


At best I am a lite drinker and may take a singe beer offshore.
I consider your implied post an insult.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

People it's over, my truck is unloaded and I won't be on this trip as UE failed to recend it's decision.
Willie (T.O.O.) is in the middle and no a problem causer.

Do me a big favor and don't spend any more money with them.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

its not TOO's fault. he is an organizer, not the owner of the Big E. I am sure he has voiced his concerns to UE, as well. He has always stood behind his customers. He is another one of the good guys. He has his hands tied, as he doesnt make the call on who/what rules that UE imposes. Please dont push this onto TOO, he is good folk! You can bet your bottom, he is just as po'd as the rest of us. He does have an obligation to the rest of the folks/customers to get them on the boat and out there fishing. I know he stood strong for us in a small misundertanding once before with funding- and got it resolved. Once an owner barks an order, its hard to convince them otherwise.

we musta been typing at the same time Jerry.. 

You got my support! UE will never see a penny from me. I have about 35 good years left to go offshore fishing.... Back to Port A for me!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Guys, for pete's sake quit bashing Willie/TOO. He has nothing to do with it. He is not the one who kicked Jerry out. TOO just organizes these trips to put everyone together. If the boat owner will not let someone board, about all he can do is not book with them in the future. UE has the charter money, it is not sitting with Willie, so Willie cannot cancel the trip and give everyone their money back.

I think this sucks for Jerry, and it will come back to haunt UE. In any event, UE should be giving Jerry a refund.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

I believe TOO has done everything he could. TOO is a good man. As an outfitter he can only do so much.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know anyone involved, but here is my two cents (be gentle):

1)It's a private charter. They can set the rules.
2) The reason they gave is either disengenous (nicely put, a lie) or just plain goofy.
3) It's a free market. Take your business elsewhere. From what I read, others will do the same.
4) I don't have a boat, but from what I read, you would be welcome to dive with me anytime
5) I'm old. Will they kick me off too?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Mont, I just noticed the top.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> We are all a little upset about this situation, but calling the office and leaving messages is not going to help. No one at the office can reverse the decision because it was made by the owner of the boat and his legal representative. No one at the office can do anything, nor did they or the captain and crew have any knowledge or say so in the decision. This includes TOO also!
> For those that are going on the trip, just keep in mind that you spent good money to go and should try to make the most of this trip. I'm sure Jerry would want the same. So the best thing you can do now is get out there and kick some fish ***** so that the crew will have to work extra hard.
> We all love Jerry, and we will miss his presence on the trip, but he has many other options for fishing besides the Big E.


 and when the deckhands pass the hat, please dont take it out on them ! it;s not thier fault either ! make the best of your trip, the weather will be great, just mention after you get back youll take your bussiness elsewhere .


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snagged said:


> Thank you Mont, I just noticed the top.


you ain't the only one that has noticed Jerry, trust me. I won't apologize to them or anyone else that pulls stunts like they did. They are wrong and they know it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i was jus wonderin,, you think the owner will be there to see yall off ?


----------



## Guppie (Mar 29, 2006)

Snagged,

I've never fished wih UE but after following this thread, you can bet I will never give them any business. I have never gone on a tuna trip and have been waiting for my son to get big enough to go. He is now at that age and we will likely be booking a trip this fall. Hopefully you'll be on that trip and get to give us some pointers.

I'm truly sorry this has happened to you, particularly when this weekend's weather forecast is so nice. UE has done you a great disservice, but based on the support I have seen from 2 cool, UE will pay for their poor judgement in future business.

Tight lines,
Guppie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Mont Thanks*

I appreciate your standing up for Jerry. I noticed.

State Chairman
Recreational Fishing Alliance-Texas Chapter


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I saw it too and applaud you for it. Thanks for taking out the trash! Reminds me of the old saying; "If you don't "stand" for something you'll "fall" for anything. The post trying to fill Jerry's spot here was in extremely poor taste too. All about the $$, huh?







Thanks for standing up "again" Mont.







Tight lines, Guy


Snagged said:


> Thank you Mont, I just noticed the top.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> and when the deckhands pass the hat, please dont take it out on them ! it;s not thier fault either ! make the best of your trip.


This is very true as it is not the capt or crew who made the call.

Lets have a great trip, good food, good company, and good times!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

jim smarr said:


> I appreciate your standing up for Jerry. I noticed.
> 
> State Chairman
> Recreational Fishing Alliance-Texas Chapter


I think y'all with private boats should be dying to take Jerry out on some trips so HE can stand up and show ya how to pole fish, jig, chunk, and deep drop. He's a legend.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> I think y'all with private boats should be dying to take Jerry out on some trips so HE can stand up and show ya how to pole fish, jig, chunk, and deep drop. He's a legend.


 There are more than a few offers from board members, it is amazing how many nice people there are out there.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Rep gun clip jammed lol. Sorry Jerry and Swells have to spread some around before I can green you.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i am sure the owner will be there to give everyone some lame arse sob story about how he thought he was doing the right thing.. some BS to try and persuade the guys he was in the right... Just nod your head to get out there, and shoot him the finger after you return


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I think they have bitten off more than they are going to be able chew on this one, from the responses you are getting so far. good luck


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know Jerry, but he would be welcome to join me on my many jaunts on the pond. I was fishing a-28 reef last summer, & the"bIG e' dropped anchor on the spot we were fishing. They're mate, didn't like us drifting off their bow, so he dropped his pants & shot us the moon, while about 80 of their anglers watched. Pure class! Obviously, they have no class, & hopefully they'll lose a lot of future customers from this. So Jerry, I am crewing up for a trip this sat., & sun., & you're welcome to join me, unfortunately it's not quite the size of the big E.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed it gone also. Man, they sure did not handle it very well. The negative feedback from this situation will likely be huge.

I am running out of party boats to fish on.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They will get no more refferals from me. I get asked all the time about whats a good charter boat to get. I will tell everyone not to book UE that they collect money and then tell you, you can't fish on their boat. BAD BUISNESS UE! 

Jerry if you have a place to stay I'll drag my boat to Packery again. I missed you the last time when I was there. You were catching those monsters.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Jerry, Annette and I just changed our plans for a second 52 hr trip with U/E. We will try the excel out of san diego instead. As mentioned by many, we'd be honored to have you with us.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Snagged said:


> There are more than a few offers from board members, it is amazing how many nice people there are out there.


Jerry if you ever make it up the coast to Southeast Texas you are more than welcome aboard the Cat-A-Lac. That is just plain wrong what they did. I commend you Mont for pulling their ad.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

adamssportfishing said:


> are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


Where did this guy come from? In case you haven't noticed Snagged (Jerry) is well respected here. He lives to fish and is obviously capable considering the back to back monster AJ's he boated.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

adamssportfishing said:


> are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


I wasn't there and I don't know this Jerry guy, but I'm sure he would have preferred not to get air lifted that day and he's sorry it had to come to that and consequentially disturb your precious fishing time. Maybe next time that happens to someone they can just roll them off the back of the boat into the water so that they don't disturb you. How's that?

Great first post, btw.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

adamssportfishing said:


> are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


Are you the adamssportfishing charter/guide service out of Freeport. If so, how many paying clients have you refused to take because they once had an emergency room visit?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> Are you the adamssportfishing charter/guide service out of Freeport.


Surely not. Surely someone trying to run a business would not say something so stupid. Surely someone running a business would not try to **** off countless offshore fisherman on this board.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

adamssportfishing said:


> are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


 Yes, I do understand that and I made sure they knew I was OK.
You sound as if you think it was deliberate. Anybody can become dehydrated, anybody from a young man in jump school to an old phart catching two tough fish in a row.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Surely not. Surely someone trying to run a business would not say something so stupid. Surely someone running a business would not try to **** off countless offshore fisherman on this board.


Ignorance will be financially painful after this well thought out poke in the eye, even being his second post.


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

I suppose the next time their boat has mechanical trouble or they hit floating debris, they will bar the captain and the mechanics from ever touching the boat because OBVIOUSLY those things will and do interfere with the other angler's fishing.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

and to think.. at one time they were gonna put a decompression chamber on the boat and use it for dive excursions.... I dont understand thier reasoning.... the owner seems pretty lost in right/wrong. May be a good time for him to start his tourist trips.. he just gave the angling world a black eye... 

ohyeah... UE CAN KISS MY ARSE!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Take the "Snagged" word out and substitute "anyone". whether Jerry is "well respected" or not. Does the boat have the right to refuse service to "anyone".
I don't know the answer to that. we see the signs all the time in stores that the business "reserves the right to refuse service to anyone". Is this any different? Now it is beyond being a low down dirt ball POS to do this like 1-2-3 days before the trip leaves, no doubt. And I don't know where the money issue stands, but most surely he will get that back,o/w there are no words to describe the low blow that would be. no business wants someone to come in and die in their business. however, their are plenty more other unhealthy people getting on their boat most likely also.
I can see both sides of the issue.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I do think that business have the "Right to refuse service" in certain circumstances but I do not believe age/health are legal reasons for the right of refusal.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

adamssportfishing said:


> are you the one who had to be air lifted off by coast guard 175 miles offshore. Surly you can understand there situation .YOU had the whole boat disturbed.


Wow! Are you OK? Is there anything we can do for you? Did anyone give you a hug? 
Maybe this will make you feel a little better today. :butterfly


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Jerry, I'd like to say sorry for all this **** that has happened to you but I would also like to thank you. I work for a pretty big company in Houston and we always do something fun for our managers and their families every 6 months. I have been assigned the task of arraning our trips from here on out. I had been thinking of contacting UE about a trip for next year UNTIL I read this. 

I'm not sure who else to use so please PM me any large charters that could handle 40-80 people. Price is no object with this company so any advice is welcome. 

Bottom line is, UE will NOT be getting my money nor the company money (as long as I am arranging our trips)

Thanks again for the post Jerry, I'm sure this has opened many of our eyes.


----------

